# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  Mafia in Dreamland

## JackALope2323

(Having noticed a... Noticeable lack of Mafia games in this forum, I've decided to go ahead and try to make one.)

Ahh, such a fine, fine day in Dreamland. Everyone is enjoying a nice shared dream. You have some people playing chess over there, some people sword-fighting over there, some people making love over there, and some people finding a body over there...

Wait, WHAT?! A body?!

I'm afraid it's true, my fellow dreamers. One of us has had their dream body KILLED. Permanently. Suspicious looks are shot to everyone and from everyone. Who could have done this? Who would WANT to do this?

The only solution?

Lynch the bastards you think did this.

*MAFIA IN DREAMLAND*

The Rules:

Basic Concepts
This is a standard game of Mafia, albeit tailored for a dream-setting, rather than a city-setting. It will still have the basic roles of townies and mafia, and any others I so choose to implement or not implement. If you've never heard of Mafia, read up on the basic concept here, since I'm too lazy to write out the concept myself:

How to Play Mafia

(Note that these rules are NOT specifically my rules, just reading material so you can understand the concept of Mafia.)

I will be accepting sign ups until either the first of August, or if we don't have at least five players by then, until we have at least five players.

The amount of roles I will give out depends entirely on the amount of players. There won't be enough people for special roles with only five players, but expect some fun roles if we have ten or more.

Roles will be handed out randomly, as always. I accept no responsibility for the intelligence of your teammates.

Instead of talking during the day and actions being performed at night, it will be visa versa. Since, you know, we dream at night...

Player Rules

Do NOT private message ANYBODY about the game while we are playing it, unless your role says you can. If I find out you PM'd someone about the game, I will warn you first, and modkill you the second time you do it.Don't be a jackass. If you're Mafia, don't root out your own team.This list will be modified by my discretion.




The Dreamers!

(None yet.  :Sad:  )

Just go ahead and post in this thread if you wish to play.

----------


## PXUmais

No players, 

Alright, Sign me up

----------


## Marvo

Sure, mafia is always fun  :smiley:

----------


## Rozollo

/Signed up.

----------


## Dreams4free

sign me up

----------


## Taffy

Never done role playing before. Sounds a little complicated. So if we get assigned citizen, we vote for who we think is part of the mafia and if we get assigned mafia we try to throw off the townspeople?

Ehhh. Actually ill sit out. Is it ok if I just read the posts on this thread? Seems like an interesting game.

----------

